# Perfect tank temp for ps?



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

What is the magical water temp for ps?


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

83


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

80-84 should be fine. Personally mine is at 82.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You may call me crazy but i perfer 84-86 for a serrasalmus to up the metabolism and more active. Pygos i keep at 78-80 so they have less agression and less likely to eat each other. =)


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

Ive been keeping mine 84 to 88 latley for my juvi serra, he seems most active at 86.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I keep mine at 82


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

For some reason my pirayas are more active with slightly cooler water. I keep my tank at 75 but it goes to 85 depending on weather.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

82


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have mine @ 82 
dixon


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Mine are at 82-83.


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

I've heard it is best to vary it, just as it does in their habitat. During the dry season, the temp can go up to the high 80's; then when the rain comes, it drops to 75 or so. That usually triggers them to breed (it does in the wild). But in general, it is healthy to give them some variation over a period of time (don't swing it quickly ever).


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

80-86 is good...I keep mine around 82-83


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Steady 80-84


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

70








jk 82


----------

